# Child Trailer



## Milo (18 Dec 2012)

I'm sure I am probably treading over old ground but here we go. Want a trailer for the little one who is just about to turn one. Would like to be able to get a bit of shopping as well as the child to fit on it if at all possible. Very max budget is £200 but would prefer to spend less if possible. Does not have to be new or anything. Bikes it will be used with are a ladies hybrid and my old tourer.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Dec 2012)

Allow part of the budget for ensuring both bikes have excellent braking to take care of the additional mass when stopping, also a rear mudguard....a child covered in mud and muck is funny at the right time, but not always

After that it wll really be down to asking around as price ranges from £100 to £1000

Most of the big stores will do cheap ones at £100 or thereabouts.

Design features to bear in mind are :waterproofing at the front inthe way of a cover or front screen and security of the seat itself and seatbelts


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2012)

@Milo

*This* thread might help


----------



## Milo (18 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the help brakes wont be an issue I can stop my utility trailer when it is full of compost or shopping ok. I like the look of the one ianruk got of amazon myself just a shame it is out of stock.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2012)

Milo said:


> Thanks for the help brakes wont be an issue I can stop my utility trailer when it is full of compost or shopping ok. I like the look of the one ianruk got of amazon myself just a shame it is out of stock.


 

Check out Tredz and Winstanley's.
They both stock the trailer.


----------



## adamangler (23 Dec 2012)

If your not bothered about second hand when i was looking on ebay they were going for like £20, and i mean trailers that cost £100-200 new.


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2012)

Avoid, if at all possible, the sort of hitch which clamps on to the chainstay. They're a pain in the butt and have a habit of falling off. And buy one for which you can get a spare hitch - makes it easier to swap it between the two tractor bikes.


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2012)

Burley and Chariot are good second hand buys. My Mrs is now on her third Burley, having replaced them when they got too tatty. The two she sold are still in daily use on the streets of York.


----------



## Milo (25 Dec 2012)

Cheers for advice all.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Dec 2012)

Burley are ace. I mis-hit some mini railway tracks once and tipped mine over with both kids in it. The frame and seatbelts held firm & kept them safe, they thought it was great and kept asking me to do it again.


----------

